# Homemade portawrap



## SteelBuck44 (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's mine next to a "real one". Anyone else build their own gear??






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bayard (Feb 9, 2018)

make sure the welds are very good ?


----------



## Chris Hatley (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Chris Hatley (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry, don't know why I have multiple images? I made these two at work. One for the boss, one for me.


----------



## SteelBuck44 (Feb 9, 2018)

bayard said:


> make sure the welds are very good ?


Been fabricating for 6 years. Lies and steel. Haha. Yeah the welds are plenty strong.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelBuck44 (Feb 9, 2018)

Chris Hatley said:


> Sorry, don't know why I have multiple images? I made these two at work. One for the boss, one for me.


They're prettier than mine!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Feb 17, 2018)

Leave the paint off. Not necessary.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure if you're referring to mine or not. It's powder coated, not painted. Had to have that husky orange. Lol


----------



## Zale (Feb 17, 2018)

It gets worn off eventually. Initially, the friction and paint can lock the rope. IMO.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 19, 2018)

Chris Hatley said:


> Not sure if you're referring to mine or not. It's powder coated, not painted. Had to have that husky orange. Lol


Husky kicks


----------



## Chris Hatley (Mar 12, 2018)

Zale, Good advice. I experienced this first hand on that exact one... Locked up on a big branch, 1 wrap with a pinto rig up top. I was pissed. Thinking about bead blasting the powder coat off where the rope runs.


----------



## Zale (Mar 12, 2018)

Chris Hatley said:


> Zale, Good advice. I experienced this first hand on that exact one... Locked up on a big branch, 1 wrap with a pinto rig up top. I was pissed. Thinking about bead blasting the powder coat off where the rope runs.


It wears off eventually but something to keep in mind if you need to let a piece run.


----------

